# log4j und Eclipse



## lubu (21. September 2006)

Hi,

ich verwende log4j zur Ausgabe und Formatierung von Programmmeldungen. In Eclipse werden diese Meldungen dann auch in der Console angezeigt. In der log4j-Konfigurationsdatei gebe ich das aktuelle Source und die entsprechende Zeile u.a. mit der Formatanweisung (%F:%L) an, sodass dann in der Console z.B. die Zeile "(foo.java:21) - Text der Meldung" erscheint.

Der Teil "foo.java:21" wird blau unterlegt dargestellt und stellt einen Link auf die entsprechende Stelle im Source dar. Wenn man den Link anklickt, landet man an der Stelle im Source in Eclipse.

Das war jedenfalls so. Ich weiß definitiv, dass diese Funktionalität in der verwendeten Eclipse-Version schon funktionierte (Version 3.2), jetzt aber nicht mehr.

Weiß jemand wo man dieses Verhalten konfigurieren kann und aus welchen Gründen das nicht mehr klappt. Ich habe diese Funktion sehr zu schätzen gelernt und habe mir schon einen Wolf gesucht, um das wieder hinzubekommen.

Tschau
Lutz


----------

